# Another....help me buy a shotgun thread



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, I have looked over the past threads on shotgun purchases and would like to approach it a little different.

My niece is buying a shotgun for her 17 year old daughter and has asked me to go shopping with her tomorrow after work. This is the same one that I took deer hunting and helped her get her first deer and I took her ice fishing last year and she got her first fish, a 2-1/2 lb rainbow. 

I know there are a lot of good shot guns so my question is.... what to stay away from or what not to buy? I don't know the budget but I know it is not unlimited so somewhat conservative in price. She wants a 12 gauge and I am leaning toward semi auto but not set on it.

She has her own 270 deer rifle and shoots it with no problem and has shot 12 ga shotguns before.

Anyway, your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Why Semi auto for a first shotgun? Especially with a limited budget? 

I love pump's, and not bad to learn on. I would rather have a great pump over a cheap semi that could have issues and she may not be able to fix.

I have had excellent experience with Mossberg 500's. If I buy a pump though, it is a Nova.

If you like the thought of a semi, I do enjoy the Winchester SXP. Fast pump for a great price.

Don't really have stay away from list, except for cheap semi's.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The only shotguns I would not consider are Charles Daly (auto or pump), or a Mossberg 535 (pump). 
I agree with getting a quality pump over a cheap autoloader. There are a lot of good ones out there. And you don't need a 3 1/2" gun to shoot stuff with.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

A auto is a great way to go. I would get a gas gun just to lighten the recoil. Absoulty stay away from guns made in Turkey. They are junk! I volunteer at a shotgun range as well a coach a youth shooting team & see constant problems with them. Nothing more frustrating than getting a new gun & have it fail & break in the first 25 rounds. Remember that you get what you pay for & are buying duribility! Things to consider are how many rounds a year will she be putting threw it. Hunting, Target or both? And by all means make sure the gun FITS! In my opinion for a good reliable auto you will be looking at close to $1000 & up. 
I saw in sportsmans add the other day that they have the Beretta A400 Xplore on sale for $999 reg. price $1499.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to disagree that shotguns manufactured in Turkey are all junk. Let's see Winchester SXP, Stoegers, Weatherby, CZ, Huglu and numerous others are not all junk.;-) I will say the American made Remington 870 Express Supermag was the biggest pile of $hit I have ever owned. I couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have to disagree that shotguns manufactured in Turkey are all junk. Let's see Winchester SXP, Stoegers, Weatherby, CZ, Huglu and numerous others are not all junk.;-) I will say the American made Remington 870 Express Supermag was the biggest pile of $hit I have ever owned. I couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


Ya you listed most of the ones that are crap. I have seen dozens of proud parents have there child show up at the rane with the guns you listed only to be disapointed after they bust in the first day of practice. CZ is by far the worst. At the range we constantly see CZ bust firing pins in the first 25 shots. If I did have to chose a turkish gun it would be the Weatherby. 
For a few hundred more dollars buy some duribility!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BigMac, are your comments directed at target shooting? Skeet?

There are some hunting shotguns you may dislike at a range that make it through the elements hunting. She sounds like a hunter. Most people don't spend $1000 on their first shotgun, nor is it necessary.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's the gun I wish I had...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/shooting/firearms/shotguns/over-under-side-by-side-shotguns%7C/pc/104792580/c/553829580/sc/105537780/i/104802480/browning-174-cynergy-over-amp-under-shotgun-ndash-realtree-max-5-8482-/1995734.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fover-under-side-by-side-shotguns%2F_%2FN-1114872%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104802480

Probably not ideal for your purposes, though. I do love my SX3 and would recommend it to anyone who wants a semi-auto. The SXP would be the first one I would look at for a pump shotgun, though I can't tell you much more than that, since I don't have any firsthand experience with it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok- it has to be WOOD. Pretty wood. Be a good uncle and throw an extra $100 towards it and get better quality. My first shotgun was a semi-auto. I'd get the same for her or even better would be a classy Over/Under.

I've handled a Stoeger FTS and it seemed to shoulder well for a smaller framed person. It is an over-under for less than $500 and the examples I looked at had very nice wood. I think there are some quality semi-autos for $650-900.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree. It would have to be wood. I have no idea what a Remington 1100 goes for now. I have one in 20 and in a 12 and they are still two of my favorites because they were my two first and they are timeless for me.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> BigMac, are your comments directed at target shooting? Skeet?
> 
> There are some hunting shotguns you may dislike at a range that make it through the elements hunting. She sounds like a hunter. Most people don't spend $1000 on their first shotgun, nor is it necessary.


I am a claybird shooter as well as a avid waterfowl hunter. I do shoot over 10,000 rounds a year threw my target guns & around 750 at waterfowl. As a range officer & shooting coach at the shotgun range I see thousands of guns of all makes & models come & go. It's always the same ones that have issues. Many, many times new out of the box! I agree you need to look at what the gun will be used for & how you will be using it. I just don't see the sence in going cheep because it's a first gun. No it's not necessary to buy top of the line. Like I said in my first post a high end gun dose not shoot better just last longer! She is 17 years old & I would think wants something to last a life time. It can be tough to wait, but in my opinion save longer & buy your first & last gun!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

What is a gun you would suggest Mac?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> What is a gun you would suggest Mac?


If it's an auto thier after for sure go with a gas gun for the fact recoil is less. Remington, Berretta, Browning, Franchi, Winchester all have great modles to choose from. The sale price sportsmans has on the Beretta A400 right know is a great deal.

If its a pump Benelli, Remington, Browning age good choices.

It's ok to buy used if you can find a good one.

While coaching the kids far more end up trading thier pumps for autos. They seem to be able to handle them better and love there soft recoil.

What ever they choose make sure someone that knows what to look for in gun fit helps them out.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

You won't hear me arguing those. I have the two Remingtons, a Benelli for waterfowl and a Browning as a trap gun. Love them all.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BigMac said:


> I am a claybird shooter as well as a avid waterfowl hunter. I do shoot over 10,000 rounds a year threw my target guns & around 750 at waterfowl. As a range officer & shooting coach at the shotgun range I see thousands of guns of all makes & models come & go. It's always the same ones that have issues. Many, many times new out of the box! I agree you need to look at what the gun will be used for & how you will be using it. I just don't see the sence in going cheep because it's a first gun. No it's not necessary to buy top of the line. Like I said in my first post a high end gun dose not shoot better just last longer! She is 17 years old & I would think wants something to last a life time. It can be tough to wait, but in my opinion save longer & buy your first & last gun!


Most people don't shoot that much. A lifetime for her is different than lasting for you. I am not saying go cheap, just saying a Mossberg 500 or Nova that runs less than half a semi auto would suffice. He made it sound like there might be some budget restraint. That is why I mentioned cheaper.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome guys, thanks for your suggestions, I have several shot guns and I bought one a Weatherby 20 gauge semi to have when I take youth out shooting, it shoots well and I have had no problems with it. I do have a Over/under 12 ga Sarsilmaz Turkey that I have had for years and it is my go to gun for hunting unless I go to a pheasant farm for planted birds then I take the Browning Auto 5.

I have been leaning toward the Benelli or the Berretta, but if she had the funds I would like to look at the Browning's.

I didn't even think to ask her about a over under. I was thinking semi auto for the recoil.

If my daughter didn't want it I would offer to give her my Browning Auto 5 that I inherited from her great grandfather but it is one that my daughter wants to inherit from me since it was her grandfathers. It is pre 64 made in Belgium and still looks brand new.

The 17 year old was about my height until I had a compression burst fracture of L1 now she is taller and still growing, I think she will be about 5'11" before she is done, anyway I have shot a lot with her with rifles and she shoulders and shoots mine well and her 270 fits me so I think I should have no problems there.

After looking this afternoon I may have her put it off a little and try to take my grandniece shooting and let her shoot several of mine, pump, semi and over under and see what she likes.

Again thank you for your replies, I just haven't bought one other than a tactical one for many years and I needed to know what to shy away from.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

BigMac said:


> A auto is a great way to go. I would get a gas gun just to lighten the recoil. Absoulty stay away from guns made in Turkey. They are junk! I volunteer at a shotgun range as well a coach a youth shooting team & see constant problems with them. Nothing more frustrating than getting a new gun & have it fail & break in the first 25 rounds. Remember that you get what you pay for & are buying duribility! Things to consider are how many rounds a year will she be putting threw it. Hunting, Target or both? And by all means make sure the gun FITS! In my opinion for a good reliable auto you will be looking at close to $1000 & up.
> I saw in sportsmans add the other day that they have the Beretta A400 Xplore on sale for $999 reg. price $1499.


Hey BigMac,

I'm just curious if you know when that add came out or where you are located? I've had my eye on that gun and for that price I may just pull the trigger but I can't see it in the Utah adds that are on the website.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

slapwater said:


> Hey BigMac,
> 
> I'm just curious if you know when that add came out or where you are located? I've had my eye on that gun and for that price I may just pull the trigger but I can't see it in the Utah adds that are on the website.


It came in the mail to my house on Monday. I am in Logan. It said while supplies last...instock only no rain checks, ect. Looks like the sale dates are 12/04/15 - 12/17/15.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the replies, we picked up a Franchi 12 ga semi auto.

We got it at Sportsman's in St George.

Slapwater, if you are interested I would go early tomorrow, the St George Store had several variations of that model but only about 5 or 6 total. I'm half tempted to get one at that price.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

bowgy said:


> Thanks guys for all the replies, we picked up a Franchi 12 ga semi auto.
> 
> We got it at Sportsman's in St George.
> 
> Slapwater, if you are interested I would go early tomorrow, the St George Store had several variations of that model but only about 5 or 6 total. I'm half tempted to get one at that price.


That gun is a good choice. It will serve her well!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

BigMac said:


> That gun is a good choice. It will serve her well!


 Thanks, I know one thing that I will be doing over the Christmas Break;-) I threw in a case of trap loads for her Christmas present, if she does well we may go look for some birds.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, I have one happy 17 year old girl, going down to St George area tomorrow where we will have some sunshine and no snow to shoot the new Franchi. I think I am just as excited as she is.

I don't live in the same town so I helped her assemble it through face time:shock: She did a great job.

Thanks again for all your replies.


----------

